
Only the Dopest Need Apply - Max840
https://medium.com/@aickin/only-the-dopest-need-apply-57fb0aaacb66
======
superioritycplx
>I’ll be honest, my first response when I read this ad was despair. Despair at
what the tech industry has become, despair at the endless struggle against
hype and BS,

It's always been this way. You're just looking from outside in now.

>despair that tech will ever be a welcoming place for different kinds of
people. Because the subtext of this job description is unmistakable: “we have
poor, inexperienced managers, and you are only welcome here if you are like
us.”

What's wrong with wanting to work with like-minded people? Was Redfin any
different when it was a three man shop?

------
yanilkr
I do not see anything wrong with that. Some companies work hard to keep a
simple and fun work culture. Not all companies solve hard problems. Some of
the entertainment focused tech companies cannot attract right talent by
putting a serious face.

~~~
angersock
They might be able to attract better talent if they can write English properly
in their recruitment materials, though.

~~~
yanilkr
They might have problem retaining that talent if they misrepresent themselves.

------
lucideer
The OP is making a mountain out of a molehill here. The ad is mildly cringey
but not that bad. He's reading into it far too deeply. Surely there are more
significant things in the world to dedicate Medium articles to?

------
RickS
Every cringeworthy, try-hard job listing does not call for a cringeworthy,
try-hard medium post.

Keep scrolling. Karma has a way of sorting these things out.

